# Does anyone else have a Chi tattoo?



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my Chi tattoo that I got in February, it's on the inside of my right ankle. Does anyone else have a Chi-related tattoo?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh I LOVE it!! I've been wanting to get a tattoo in memory of my Coco and this is quite close to what I was after. I like the cuteness and simplicity of it. Very pretty. 

I might get a paw print, or something like the picture below (without the words of course hehe). It's just a picture I drew very quickly, so I still have to perfect it... but one option is to have a tiny very simple tattoo of Coco sleeping curled in a ball.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I love it too its simple but lovely, if I had your legs and those shoes I'd def get one too  x


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd like one. May I just say.....wicked shoes! Anyone that can stand let alone walk in shoes like that gets my approval! 
Coco_little_bear, that's lovely, different. Do it! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I have no tatoos but I just want to say love your shoes!!!! And the tattoo is very cute too .


----------



## Matilda's Mummy (Aug 9, 2013)

Love the tattoo . I want one now too. hehe


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol, yes the shoes are crazy! Thank you. They were SO cheap! From Primark for £12 I think!
coco_little_bear that is a lovely idea. I'm sure I'll end up adding more Chi-themed tattoos over the years


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Ellie-Evie: love the tattoo. So simple and so sweet. I couldn't walk a single step in those shoes, though!

Coco_little_bear: did you draw that image yourself? It's good - you're really talented. Go for it, as it would make a lovely tat, and be a very personal memory of Coco.

I've posted pics of my tattoos on another thread, but none of them are chi-themed - yet. I'm thinking of taking Frodo's paw-print, and having that tattooed onto my inner arm. I suppose, with the arrival of Florrie, I'd better make it TWO paw prints!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow £12 from Primark, that's not bad at all. I need to start shopping there more!



SarahJG said:


> Coco_little_bear: did you draw that image yourself? It's good - you're really talented. Go for it, as it would make a lovely tat, and be a very personal memory of Coco.


Aww thanks, yeah I drew it based on a picture of Coco I love.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

This is awesome! I'd love to get a chi tattoo!!! how cool


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Love that!!! Wish I had the guts to do it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I love it! I think you may have started something...lol! 
Coco_Little_Bear... You are so talented!! Love it!!!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Perhaps coco_little_ bear could design an official CP tattoo! Then not only would we all match, we would recognise each other if we meet in person.


----------



## Matilda's Mummy (Aug 9, 2013)

Haha great idea 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Perhaps coco_little_ bear could design an official CP tattoo! Then not only would we all match, we would recognise each other if we meet in person.


I love it, like a secret code! :laughing5:


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Perhaps coco_little_ bear could design an official CP tattoo! Then not only would we all match, we would recognise each other if we meet in person.


Ha that's amazing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol, love the secret code idea!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

That Is adorable. What a great idea!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

